# Veterans Roll Call



## Fireengines (Nov 10, 2015)

Wednesday is Veterans Day.  If you served or have a family member that served, please list your (their) service.

US Navy PH3 1968-1972 - USS Chipola AO-63 (Vietnam), USS Mount Whitney LCC-20, NAS Norfolk


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 10, 2015)

RCEME Wpns Tech
1985-2011

Arte et Marte


----------



## Kragax (Nov 10, 2015)

Although most of my family served I did not. But to those of you that did you have my heart felt gratitude. I wish you all a Happy Veterans Day!

( Why do schools and banks get the day off and Veterans have to work?)


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 10, 2015)

United States Navy, 1971-1993.


----------



## terry q (Nov 10, 2015)

USN 1970-1974


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 10, 2015)

United States Army  1986-2011


----------



## FredWillU (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF 1969-1973


----------



## Edgar (Nov 10, 2015)

Texas National Guard & US Army Reserve - 1969-1975


----------



## builtbybill (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S. Navy, submarines, 1988-2008


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 10, 2015)

US Navy 9/26/1955 - 11/17/1959 
US Navy Reserve 11/18/1959 - 9/25/1961
ET2
USS Kenneth D Bailey DDR713 8/21/1956 - 11/17/1959

My son served in the USCG from 1985 to 1990

Also had 3 brothers serve in WWII - two in the US Army Pacific Theater one US Navy Atlantic Theater
One brother served with the US Army with the 8th Army in Korea 

All 5 brothers in my family served.  One of my sisters and two sisters-in-law worked in defense plants in WW II.


----------



## Akula (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army LRRP


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S.N. Retired, 1975-1979, 1984-2001
NAS North Island, USS Kansas City, NAS North Island, USS Midway, NAS North Island, USS Roosevelt, NAS Jax.


----------



## keithlong (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks to those of you who served this country, and to those who gave their all for our freedom. Thank You very much.

Keith


----------



## hippi (Nov 10, 2015)

two nephews one in the army he is a captain the other a marine a sergeant in the commandants own drum and bugle core


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Nov 10, 2015)

*Veteran*

US ARMY  1969 -1970
VIETNAM - Combat Medic

Many Thanks to all that serve and have served.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army 1992-1995
Airborne Bridge Crewman


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 10, 2015)

djrljr said:


> U.S.N. Retired, 1975-1979, 1984-2001
> NAS North Island, USS Kansas City, NAS North Island, USS Midway, NAS North Island, USS Roosevelt, NAS Jax.


 Interesting side note....although my service was 20 years earlier my ship did escort for the USS Roosevelt in the Atlantic Fleet while I was in and the USS Midway was on active duty in the Pacific Fleet.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 10, 2015)

21 years as Explosive Ordnance Disposal.  In the Air Force, but worked for each service and lots of different countries.  Stationed in England, Fairbanks AK, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, the Stanley countries, Clovis NM, Las Vegas NV, Indian Head MD, Scott AFB Il, and a few others.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 10, 2015)

USMC - 1965-1969
VMCJ 1 - Da Nang


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army 1966-1968 Germany


----------



## jack rich (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army 1963-66 Dominican revolution Mar-July 1965, Vietnam 1965-66 1/7  1st air cav. purple heart, Mar.1966


----------



## mike4066 (Nov 10, 2015)

USMC 1996-2000


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 10, 2015)

U S Army 1977 - 1981  DAV


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 10, 2015)

USMC 1965-1969 Vietnam just in time for Tet 1968.  Today 11-10-15 is the Marine Corps birthday.  Semper Fi.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army - MP 1937-1959 WW 2 Vet.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Nov 10, 2015)

US ARMY 1988-1993 GULF WAR VET


----------



## Chopit (Nov 10, 2015)

USN 1965-1968, AZ2, RVAH-5 ON USS America


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF 1961-1965


----------



## wood128 (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF 1956 - 1984 Navigator and Weapon Systems Development


----------



## dthayer (Nov 10, 2015)

US Air Force, 1976 - 1982, Early Warning and Control (radar operator), Florida (x2), Iceland, Germany, Panama, plus a bunch of other TDYs


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 10, 2015)

Army, 1985-2008.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army Vietnam 1967 - 1968
Purple Heart, CIB


----------



## Whaler (Nov 10, 2015)

U S Air Force 1957 - 1965


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 10, 2015)

RCAF 1965 -1975  IE Tech


----------



## jd420214 (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army 1979 to 1989
US Armor 1979 to 1982
1st Battlion 75 Rangers 1982 to 1984
US Armor 1984 to 1989, DAV


----------



## fastgast (Nov 10, 2015)

USN 1967-1977 USS MEYERKORD DE1058-Vietnam


----------



## hcpens (Nov 10, 2015)

WW Ray Sr  USAF
1940 -1967

Richard Ray
USAF
1976 -1996


----------



## BJohn (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S. Air Force  1974 - 1978   Tail Gunner B-52 & Radar Tech
U.S. Air Force reserve 1978-1980


----------



## builtbybill (Nov 10, 2015)

builtbybill said:


> U.S. Navy, submarines, 1988-2008



Forgot to mention my daughter is in the Air Force, currently at the Air Force Academy Prep School with hopes of being in the Academy next summer.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 10, 2015)

US Navy 1962 - 1968 (Reserves); 1968 - 1988 Active Duty.  Retired as LCDR.

Father:  US Navy 1941 - 1945 (Active Duty); 1945 - 1965 (Reserves) Retired as Capt.

Several cousins and uncles in US Navy, US Army, US Air Force, USMC


----------



## Sataro (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF 1977-1983 
Shaw AFB, SC
Kadena AB, Okinawa, Japan

One brother served in Air Force.
Other brother served in Army.


----------



## NCwoodworker1 (Nov 10, 2015)

US Navy 1972 - 1992 Retired EMCS (E8)

Father was USN during WW2

2 brothers were also USN 

Father in law was USAF


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 10, 2015)

Firecontrolman 1st Class United States Navy

1981 - 1991

Great Lakes for Boot Camp and School
USS Wainwright
Charleston Naval Shipyard
3337


----------



## robertkulp (Nov 10, 2015)

My grandfather, Robert Bowles, who taught me a lot of my woodworking skills, served in the Army with the 106th Infantry at the Battle of the Bulge in WWII. He will be 95 in May.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 10, 2015)

US Army 73-76
US Army Reserve 76-79


----------



## mike marano (Nov 10, 2015)

USMC JAN/68-DEC/71


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 10, 2015)

USN 1960 to 1964 -- Radioman 2nd... 
Last duty station, USS Finch DER328 radar picket as part of the AEW out of San Francisco.

Both my sons served US Army,  Oldest from 1988 to 1995 - Infantry - part of the desert training unit at Ft. Irwin
Younger from 1992 until 1997 - Korean Linguist - last duty station Seattle.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 10, 2015)

Key West Test and Evaluation Detachment (TEVDET) 10-65 to10-66 USS Nantahala AO-60  10-66 to 3-69 U.S. Navy


----------



## southernclay (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't say an honest enough thank you to all of y'all for serving. I can only imagine the stories this group could tell!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 10, 2015)

KC-135 pilot USAF/ANG will retire Aug 2016 with 33 1/2 yrs

Father : USAF pilot, flew AC -47 (gunship) in Vietnam. Retired after 23 yrs. He passed this past April.


----------



## BJohn (Nov 10, 2015)

Reading some of the post's, brought a friend to mind.

Retired Colonel Wilmer Pate B-24 Bomber pilot WW II flew 31 missions over Germany, occupied France & Belgium.

He authored "The Storm Clouds of War" were he shares some of his journey. He is 96 YOA. And works out at the local Air base Gym twice a week.


----------



## jallan (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF AP 1960


----------



## papaturner (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S.Army 1965-1967


----------



## Olsarge (Nov 10, 2015)

US Air Force 1961-1981.  USAFSS.


----------



## Skewer (Nov 10, 2015)

Army 2001-2007


----------



## renichols (Nov 10, 2015)

Father WWII 2 years (?)
Brother Vietnam 8 years
My self USAF 1977-1997 Ret.


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2015)

Retired as LTC after 23 yrs. U.S. Army.

Served in all three components - active, NG, USAR


----------



## jeffreybrown18 (Nov 10, 2015)

United States Army 2004-2014


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S. Army 1961-1964.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Nov 10, 2015)

USAF, 1978-1998, MSgt, Retired


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 10, 2015)

USAFR  1963-1969


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 10, 2015)

US Navy PR 1 Ret. 1975 - 1994


----------



## blade.white (Nov 10, 2015)

U.S. Army
1992-Still on duty


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 10, 2015)

My grandfather served in the army during World War II. He was killed in France, and is interred at the Epinal American Cemetery. Rest in peace, grandpa. Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 11, 2015)

Air Force 1997-2008


----------



## Brian Frank (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your service.


----------



## hanau (Nov 11, 2015)

Army 87-92,  94-95

OH-58D helicopter mechanic


----------



## Anglesachse (Nov 11, 2015)

British Army REME
1975 - 1985

Father
Kings Liverpool Regiment
1937 - 1973

Brother 1
British Army 
Kings Own Royal Border Regiment
1966 - 1976

Brother 2
Royal Marine Commando
1967 - 1973


----------



## tdsmart (Nov 11, 2015)

United States Army 1974-1997

I had an uncle who served in the Marine Corp in WWII, 4th Div. He participated in the assaults on Roi & Namur, Saipan, Tinian and Iwo Jima.  He was wounded on both Saipan and Iwo Jima.

A second uncle flew B-29s from Saipan, 29 missions.  Two of those required emergency landings on Iwo Jima.  

In all of the Thanksgivings we spent together I never once saw them speak to each other about the war and the coincidence of this.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 11, 2015)

Fireengines said:


> Wednesday is Veterans Day.  If you served or have a family member that served, please list your (their) service.
> 
> US Navy PH3 1968-1972 - USS Chipola AO-63 (Vietnam), USS Mount Whitney LCC-20, NAS Norfolk


Thanks to you and every Veteran who served America.  I did not have the privilege to serve(dq'd for a minor heat murmur - I wanted to join the Navy).  My twin Uncles both served in WWII.  One finished his enlistment in the army as a Staff Sergeant.  The Other twin made a career of the navy and retired as a Senior Chief Torpedoman.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah Army Reserves for 8 years and active 1 year.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't been in the service although my work directly protects our warfighters.
Thank you all for your service.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 11, 2015)

USMC 1970 - 1974, Army National Guard 1975-77

Jim Smith


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 11, 2015)

U.S.Army 1974-1976


----------



## gimpy (Nov 11, 2015)

US Army..1976


----------



## Don Farr (Nov 11, 2015)

U.S. Army 1966 to 1969. Vet Nam 1967 to 1968. Navigation equipment support for Huey helicopters.


----------



## afsafe3 (Nov 11, 2015)

13 years Active-Duty Air Force currently stationed at Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst in New Jersey.
2002 - present


----------



## BarrierBob (Nov 11, 2015)

20 years active duty Air Force 1967 - 1987


----------



## K-9 Man (Nov 11, 2015)

*Active Duty Air Force*

I am currently Active Duty Air Force.  First 10 years as Military Working Dog handler in Ramstien AB, Germany; Travis AFB, CA; Osan AB, Korea; Malmstrom AFB, Montana; Saudi Arabia, and Qatar.  Then 9 years as a Command and Control specialist at Eielson AFB, Alaska, and currently at Offutt AFB, NE.  I am currently flying on the National Airborne Command Post as the Senior Enlisted for Nuclear Command and Control.  I love the job and can't imagine doing anything else.

I had a great grandfather who served in WWI, a grandfather that served in WWII, and a grandfather who served in the Korean War.  My father and Uncle served during Veitnam.  All Army, I am the only Air Force in the family.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 11, 2015)

1st National Service Call-up. 30.06.1965. 2 years.
Australian Army 1965 - 67 Infantry.
Vietnam (Nui Dat) 1966 - 67.

Thanks everyone for your Service.


----------



## angelofdeath (Nov 12, 2015)

Hit 14 years this month...2001-current USAF, currently across the pond and playing in the sand.  Thanks all those who still do and have served our nation in the past, it is what allows us our freedoms we have, so again a BIG thank you.


----------



## hornet406 (Nov 12, 2015)

United States Navy 86-96. Desert Shield, Desert Storm.


----------



## oldstoker (Nov 12, 2015)

Royal Australian Navy
1969-1977
Vietnam 69-70


----------



## MakinChips (Nov 12, 2015)

USA 1969-1972


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 12, 2015)

US Navy 1969-1998 Retired Gunner CWO4 still working for Navy, FWST, Vietnam and Gulf War.


----------

